# Computer fan Wiring.



## qwe (Aug 30, 2007)

I took a 12volt computer fan outa an old computer. I would like to know how I would wire it.. into a plug.. so it could be plugged into a outlet it has one black wire and one red wire.

Will post a picture later just hoping for maybe some help


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 30, 2007)

*Here is a link that should help ya out. Just so ya know you can't use a regular extension cord for this project. You will need a 12 volt adapter. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2592*


----------



## qwe (Aug 31, 2007)

Well thank you alot I tried using a cellphone.. charger you think that will work as long as its 12v? or what do you think  but thanks


I kinda am a handy man but only 17 I can ask my dad to help me wire it (but i can do it) ... but i walked around my house and the only thing i found with a 12v output VDC is my speedstream cable box? i can most likely find another one but think this will work all my cell phone chargers are like 4.1v so What you think


----------



## AlienBait (Aug 31, 2007)

qwe said:
			
		

> I kinda am a handy man but only 17


 
Don't you hate it when they out themselves....:holysheep:

But, to answer your question, 4.1volts will make it spin, but not very fast.  I found you need a minimum of about 9 volts to get decent air-flow.

You can pick up chargers like that at Radio Shack.  The one I got has a little lever to adjust the voltage.


----------



## qwe (Aug 31, 2007)

Oh well i dunno this is real confusing im gunna get another fan soon take it out of a computer take a few pics and show ug uys get you guys to help


----------



## qwe (Aug 31, 2007)

I gave up on this... so im going to just find some quick ways to make 100$ and buy new fans... thank guys for your help and if i buy a new fan and stuff any suggestions?


----------



## HGB (Aug 31, 2007)

qwe said:
			
		

> any suggestions?



come back when your 18 as per forum rules is all i can think of


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 1, 2007)

*Sorry but you must be 18 years old to be a member of this site. *


			
				qwe said:
			
		

> Well thank you alot I tried using a cellphone.. charger you think that will work as long as its 12v? or what do you think  but thanks
> 
> 
> I kinda am a handy man but only 17 I can ask my dad to help me wire it (but i can do it) ... but i walked around my house and the only thing i found with a 12v output VDC is my speedstream cable box? i can most likely find another one but think this will work all my cell phone chargers are like 4.1v so What you think


----------



## Oaklandish (Sep 4, 2007)

LOL, this is my temporary fan setup.. Until I can find out how to get both 12v and 5v connections coming out of a 12v wall adapter into a 4 pin molex connection. I know you guys don't like my fan setup, but I'm working on it!

To answer your question, you can pick up a wall adapter from radioshack for 20 bucks, I got the universal one, meaning it can run from 3v-12v depending on what I want.. The wire with the dash marks on them is the negative, other one is your positive.. On a computer fan, the yellow wire is the 12v +, black is your negative.. Be careful, secure your connections, and do not plug it into the wall until everything is unexposed and safely connected.


----------

